# Instinct descriptions



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

*The Three Instincts
*​*
Self Preservation Subtype*

Self preservation subtypes are focused on issues of the self and survival. This includes but is not limited to:
Health
Weight
Food
Money
Insurance
Comfort
Decor
Disease
Death
Strength
Vitality
Nutrition
Safety and Security
The Environment
Family/Genealogy


​ The Self Preservation subtype is concerned about matters of the self and their security. They often pay great attention to time, mortality and the preservation of physical satisfactory survival. Self preservation types may forgo glamor or social connection for physical comfort, security and planning for the future, and the survival of the family unit and themselves. The extent to which the self preservation element is present will be the extent to which anxiety may be present.
Self preservation types often experience anxiety around the above mentioned issues which can make them seem like a head type because of the need to plan and adequately predict unforeseen danger or possibly breaches in security. In addition, the comfort seeking element to self pres types can cause them to appear like gut types because of their desire to avoid too much complication or “fuss”. However, ironically the self preservation type can be incredibly “fussy”…focus on things being just so, food sensitivities, focus on the decor of an environment or the texture of clothing or fabrics can create a neurotic fixation on things being “just right”.
Of course the primary Enneagram type will influence to what extent this is played out. For example, a self-pres One will be more persnickety and focused on the particulars than a self-pres Nine but both types will be focused on their comfort, security and survival. I know a self preservation Eight who has a bit of the princess and the Pea syndrome, refusing to sleep on most mattresses because they simply don’t feel right. This runs in opposition to the tough, resilient Eight style that can seemingly take on anything, but the self preservation element makes them focused on things being “just so”.

Self preservation types tend to be more reserved in presentation and tend to appear more contained, quiet or conservative energetically. They also tend to have a more matter-of-fact way of speaking, preferring to leave excess conversational fluff out of the equation. In this way they can seem cold to others or removed and aloof (even if they are extroverted types such as 7s or 8s).
There is a tendency to shore up resources and possibly a strong sense of being frugal or sometimes even downright cheap. This is because resources must be properly maintained to ensure survival for themselves and those within their sphere.
*Self pres types are grounded, earthy, self-contained and health conscious (or health irreverent). They may seem crusty and impersonal or warm and nurturing.

Social Subtype
*Social subtypes are focused on issues of the group, cooperation and shared values. This includes:
Friendship
Politics
Rules
Protocols
Standards
Social Values
Mores
Manners
Guidelines
Gossip
Inclusion/Exclusion
Appropriate/Inappropriate
Fame or Notoriety
Influence
Civic Engagement
Clubs
Culture

The social subtypes is the instinct which controls the human beings’ inclination toward group activity. Issues such as what the group thinks or believes come to the forefront and influence the decisions and attitudes of the social subtype (even if they rebel against it). The social subtype primarily concerns themselves with how to go about in the world and make and maintain social connections. This is the type that is most likely to involve themselves in civic engagement, politics, or the pursuit of notoriety of fame. The focus is on making a valued contribution and being recognized for that contribution by their society or group. “Group” means many things to many people, but for the purposes of this discussion a “group” consists of 3 or more individuals. Groups can be as centralizes as a few select friends or clique or a strong identification with being from a country, state or particular culture. Whatever the case, when we move out of the individualized needs or comfort needs of self preservation and into the community needs of the social subtype we find someone who is often monitoring the social needs of the group and how to best meet the needs of the group. This does not mean that they deny their own self preservation concerns but the primary instinct shows us that which we are always consciously (and often unconsciously) monitoring. The social subtype person may say “but I don’t like groups….” and this may be true, but there is always some finger on the pulse of what the group or community expects or demands of them, or a particular awareness of what the group needs.
Many instinctual subtypes may manifest their instinct in an “anti” way; a method of pushing against the dominant instinct that may appear adverse to the instinctual concerns. In this way the social subtype may look “anti-social”. We do not mean this as in the way we use it in common colloquial language of breaking laws and having complete irreverence for all social convention (although it can manifest this way), but rather as a way of resisting or going against the dominant social paradigm and being a social rebel (we see this frequently with 4s, 6s and 8s who have a self perception of being someone “outside” the group) but to the extent to which they are monitoring what the group does and doesn’t do is the extent to which they are still tied to that group or community.
Social subtypes often find they are naturally political (or apolitical) and know how to read the group and the groups’ needs and respond to that depending upon their primary Enneagram style. For example the social Six may be most plugged into the the overall needs of the group in terms of safety and security (so can look self preservation at times), but they are concerned with the rules, protocol, and appropriate way to go about the world so as to avoid deviation (a major fear of 6s) or danger. This is your archetypal government worker who may dutifully work for the system but complain about or criticize the system and its rules in the company of trusted intimates. Or the quintessential sorority girl or fraternity boy who upholds the shared values of the organization and banding together to create a sense of common identity. Conversely there is the counter-culture rebel, or the trendy hipster, either way it’s a focus on communal trends.
Social subtypes often have a dispersed energy that can make them adept at interacting with others quickly to get the overview of a situation (or conversely feel extremely uncomfortable in groups if they are withdrawn types such as 4s, 5s and 9s). Social subtypes enjoy catching up with people but may not want to become embroiled in long deep conversations that take them away from the group at large. Their energy is derived from the community interaction, even if that means actively avoiding it.
*Social subtypes are often friendly, accommodating and sociable. They may be provocative, rabble-rousing and anti-social as well. *


*Sexual Subtype*
The Sexual subtype is focused primarily on pair bonding and the development and maintenece of the intimiate relationships in their lives. The foci of the sexual subtype includes:
Attractiveness
Intimacy
Intensity
Connection
Posessiveness
Glamour
Eye Contact
Relationship
Desire
Sex (or abstaining from sex)
Excitement
Beauty
Mating

Sexual subtypes are not to be confused with being sexy, which is a common reason for many people misidentifying themselves as sexual subtypes, which is why we sometimes refer to them as “intimate subtypes.” People with this instinctual focus are primarily concerned with their connection with a desired other. They are monitoring the depth and level of connection with their intimate partner. The focus is on the dyad as opposed to the group or the self. This dyad can be (and often is) the intimate love relationship but it can be a relationship with a child, best friend, or even spiritual concept.
Whatever the case, there is a need to be in deep union with that which they are “in relationship with”. Therefore sexual subtypes are often said to have an intensity, which can be seen in the eyes. There is a desire to stay connected to those they are interacting with so may stay glued through the eyes during conversation, in an effort to maintain the depth of this connection.
Sexual subtypes are monitoring the level at which they are connected or tied to those in their lives and feel unsafe or uncomfortable if they are not as deeply connected with those around them as they believe they should be. Along with this there is an unconscious need to be ready for the possibility of partnership at any time, so there is a focus on attractiveness and beauty or strength as these are the biological ways in which human beings attract mates. Sexual subtypes are prone to create a “cult of two” if they are in relationship together and often feel a strong desire to isolate to the exclusion of the rest of the world (which can be mitigated by the dominant Enneagram style or the secondary instinctual subtype).

There is often an ideal relationship and union and safety comes from the feeling of connection with that ideal relationship. Many sexual subtypes identify with Type Four because there is a tendency to feel longing for that special person or relationship and often a creative focus that accompanies the Sexual subtype. Therefore the when the sexual subtype and Four come together it creates a doubly intense, almost stereotypical expression of what one thinks of when we think of Type Four.
*Sexual subtypes are passionate, intense, and magnetic but can also be erratic, possessive and controlling of their partners. They may seem engaging and playful or moody and dramatic. *

Taken from Instincts and The Enneagram | Insightful Innovations LLC


----------



## QDesjardin (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this! The site you linked to is quite interesting to check out.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

​


mushr00m said:


> Many instinctual subtypes may manifest their instinct in an “anti” way; a method of pushing against the dominant instinct that may appear adverse to the instinctual concerns. In this way the social subtype may look “anti-social”. We do not mean this as in the way we use it in common colloquial language of breaking laws and having complete irreverence for all social convention (although it can manifest this way), but rather as a way of resisting or going against the dominant social paradigm and being a social rebel (we see this frequently with 4s, 6s and 8s who have a self perception of being someone “outside” the group) but to the extent to which they are monitoring what the group does and doesn’t do is the extent to which they are still tied to that group or community.
> 
> *Social subtypes are often friendly, accommodating and sociable. They may be provocative, rabble-rousing and anti-social as well. *




It's actually interesting how I used to think I'm so-last, especially during and after high school I turned my back to the world I hated and focused on myself... But I'm not really like that, I actually like to participate and spend great time with (great) people  I do not even feel the need to be different anymore, I'm satisfied as long as I'm happy and others are happy ^_^




mushr00m said:


> There is often an ideal relationship and union and safety comes from the feeling of connection with that ideal relationship. Many sexual subtypes identify with Type Four because there is a tendency to feel longing for that special person or relationship and often a creative focus that accompanies the Sexual subtype. Therefore the when the sexual subtype and Four come together it creates a doubly intense, almost stereotypical expression of what one thinks of when we think of Type Four.
> *
> Sexual subtypes are passionate, intense, and magnetic but can also be erratic, possessive and controlling of their partners. They may seem engaging and playful or moody and dramatic. *


If the previous one made me relate to rebellious types Four, Six and Eight, this explains me relating to type Four even better. I can be all those (bold) things... But still, I'm not a Four and not even sx-dom, I'm more friendly and like it when people get along and are doing fine 


I've read that subtypes can play even more important part than the Enneagram core type and I can definitely see the power of the instincts in my own life. 

I used to think I'm having sp somewhere not last since I thought I had sp-issues, I even had anorexia. But then I realized I started losing weight because I was so angry and especially later also wanted to look very thin to be admired... So, it really is _why_, not what... I have also been afraid of diseases, again something that I related to sp instinct. But I just try to avoid losing my freedom and expressing any more pain, the thought of having to suffer or be somehow restricted is devastating. Being handicapped feels like a death sentence to me and I feel bad for those who have lost their ability to move as freely as they used to did. I am also afraid of getting old due to the same reasons... But I am determined to stay young forever ^_^ 

Anyway, despite the issues that might have seemed to be sp related, I've come to the conclusion that I'm sp-last. I'm just awful at taking care of such things as money or food and no-one would say I'm grounded or stable in any sense. Since I nowadays know my tendency to ignore these, I'm really really trying to pay more attention to taking care of my physical needs, trying to have enough patience and will power to actually bother to cook and eat and sleep enough. But it's such a constant battle, whenever I'm home alone I really have to strive for that, I always find something more amusing to do. But I've been wise and found myself someone with a strong sp instinct ^_^ My SO is the stabilizing element in my life and I just suck at living a healthy life without him.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Good descriptions. I am such an sp first lol.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Boss said:


> Good descriptions. I am such an sp first lol.


I thought you were an SX first Boss, you seem oozing with passion! I read your poetry awhile back and it definitely had that stab in the heart sensation, in a good way! :tongue:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> I thought you were an SX first Boss, you seem oozing with passion! I read your poetry awhile back and it definitely had that stab in the heart sensation, in a good way! :tongue:


lol thanks
Most people see me as Sx first. But, my primary drive is one of acquisition, stability, growth, preserving and improving my mental, physical and emotional well-being as well as nurturing a stable monogamous long term relationship. My home is my castle. I am very focused on making sure my environment is comfortable and soothing.
I am sx second, and I do have this attraction to intensity and charged experiences like adventure travel. But, the sp has a very strong grounding influence on me.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

This sort of thing can be obscuring as well as illuminating. The instincts described in terms of each enneatype are clearer - and I think it's best to do this in every case.

I am indeed sp dom, which I was able to correctly pinpoint upon introduction to the concepts, but I was confused on so or sx for awhile because the description of sx seemed to better fit a certain want I have for depth of discussion with friends, while I saw nothing in so descriptions to describe me. I had to be faced with 5-specific so and sx descriptions to realize that my so drive is rather higher than sx, and now I understand my relation to the list above.


----------

